# ship wreck near dutch banks



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

anybody been there lately?


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

Couldn't find it with the numbers we had. 

The bad part about Dutch Banks is that it's a) close to shore, and b) close to a depth change. As a result, a spot that was awesome 2 years ago, is now buried three feet under sand, and a spot that never existed before, is now open. 

We've scoured the area with divers and sidescan sonar, and only found one or two spots worth a second look.

I'll add that you pretty much have to send a diver down on every mark too, as the sidescan picks up the limestone ridges, but they're usually covered in sand (which you won't know without diving it).


----------

